# CAFE meeting 4/25: Ted Judy (westies)



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to get the word out about our April 25th meeting in Columbus, Ohio with speaker, TED JUDY!

His site: http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/

He's been in many magazines and is a West African fishes breeder. You like dwarf cichlids like kribs? He's your guy! Anywho, he'll be speaking about Westies starting at 7:30PM.

Location:
Southeast Branch of Columbus Metropolitan Library
3980 South Hamilton Rd.
Groveport, OH 43125

We've also just reinstated our BAP program and there will be many many submissions for points (meaning people will be bringing fish/plants to the meeting's mini auction to get their points!) so there will be fish to buy!

If you guys have any questions, the club's forum is free to join at it can be found here:
http://forum.columbusfishclub.org/index.php

Thanks and hope to see some new faces!

-Liz
board member
__________________


----------

